# Moreno Vally, CA Young Male



## Irishspice (Jan 1, 2015)

Moreno Valley has a 60% kill rate.

*PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.*


*This DOG - ID#A444692

* I am described as a male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog mix.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 13, 2015 and *I may be available for adoption on Jan 20, 2015 at 4:25PM*. If you are interested in me, please visit me before this date.

If you think I am your missing pet, please call or visit right away. Otherwise, please visit me in person as shelter staff are busy caring for my needs.

*For more information about this animal, call:
Moreno Valley Animal Shelter at (951) 413-3790
Ask for information about animal ID number A444692*


----------

